# Problems with locale



## tty3 (Dec 20, 2010)

(Followed the Handbook)

I cannot change the locale in my netbook. I configured /etc/login.conf (locale for all system), next used [CMD=""]#cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf[/CMD] and .login_conf[ (locale for wich user). I logout and sign in, but not work.
In my desktop yes work it!, but i dont understand this in the notebook. 

/etc/login.conf

```
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=es_ES.UTF-8:\
```
.login_conf

```
me:\ 
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=es_ES.UTF-8:
```
Im using FreeBSD 8.1-p1 i386 and verified if the locale es_ES.UTF-8 is copied (installation process) and yes, It is. In X.org work correctly because configured .xinitrc


```
locale |xargs (in tty how user, and root)
LANG= LC_CTYPE= LC_COLLATE= LC_TIME= LC_NUMERIC= LC_MONETARY= LC_MESSAGES= LC_ALL=

locale |xargs (in X.org, how user, and root in uxterm)
LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_CTYPE=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_COLLATE=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_TIME=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_NUMERIC=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_MONETARY=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_MESSAGES=es_ES.UTF-8 LC_ALL=
```
So, try to added more variables in .login_conf and not work

.login_conf

```
me:\
	:charset=UTF-8:\
	:lang=es_ES.UTF-8:
	:setenv=LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8:\
	:setenv=LC_COLLATE=es_ES.UTF-8:\
	:setenv=LC_CTYPE=es_ES.UTF-8:\
	:setenv=LC_MESSAGES=es_ES.UTF-8:\
	:setenv=LC_NUMERIC=es_ES.UTF-8:\
	:setenv=LC_TIME=es_ES.UTF-8:\
```


----------



## tty3 (Dec 23, 2010)

I dont know this. The installation base is OK (network, 8.1-RELEASE), and recompiling the world and kernel but not work.
I try to install FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-memstick and work

"Solved"


----------



## Imanol (Dec 27, 2010)

I did once manage this, setting the LANG variable is the key

I don't know too much about UTF-8, but I remember setting LANG=es_ES.ISO8859-15 in ~/.bashrc and everything running jolly good in Spanish.

You can set the variable manually, or make your shell apply it at startup, that procedure is well explained in the documentation and varies which each shell (mostly)

Buena suerte!


----------

